# Rocky Life stages 6wk-6months



## feliperrt1 (Feb 23, 2014)

:laugh:


----------



## feliperrt1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Experts can you tell me how my dog has been progressing? 
This is my first german shepherd


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Such a cute pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

